# Advice on building a semi-acoustic electric upright bass



## lost_cause_bb (Aug 1, 2006)

I need some advice on building a semi-acoustic electric upright bass

I have been an electric bass player for 6 years now and want to venture to my classical brethren, the double bass. Unfortunately the traditional “dog house” is just too big and impractical to gig. So, I want to buy an electric upright bass. I’ve read all the reviews and the traditional electric upright bass (EUB), which follow the design of NS Design’s “stick” http://www.nedsteinberger.com/, fall short of the authentic double bass tone. However, there are companies like Eminence ( http://www.eminence-bass.de/glance_e.html ) and Azola ( http://www.azola.com/sys-tmpl/door/ ) who make semi acoustic upright basses that sound nearly indistinguishable to their traditional counterpart. Unfortunately all of these models cost approx $3000 which is well out of my price range.

Being a wood working enthusiast and having built my own electric bass guitars I want to build my own semi acoustic EUB. I imagine it is a lot like building an acoustic guitar but with the pluses that I don’t have to worry about getting low action or frets. This is where you folks come in…can you recommend any books, websites or advice on building classical instruments, acoustic guitars or anything of the sort. 

My price range is under $1,000 and I have access to a full wood shop (table saw, band saw, planner, belt sander, ect.)

Ps. you can check out some you tube videos of the Eminence EUB here: http://www.eminence-bass.de/index_e.html

thanks...


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Matt, I assume. Actually I have seen something somewhere, I'm just not quite sure where. let me look around. On the other hand I have plans for a full upright. As long as the scale remains the same you could easily adapt the plans to a semi accoustic body size of your own choosing. Also you can have full access to my shop if you need.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I just did a google search , plans for electric upright bass
all kinds of plans etc.


----------



## lost_cause_bb (Aug 1, 2006)

*Thanks mark*

Hey mark, thanks for the offer of your wood shop...the art studio at UWO has a suprisingly good wood shop but for the glueing/clamping and finishing work i may take a drive down to your place...i did some online searching and came across this.. http://www.violins.ca/books/bass_making_book.html .. it seems like a fairly complete step by step package on how to build your own double bass... With that and your plans im sure i can mod it so its closer to the Azola's dimensions...aka not giagantic...the scale length would be the traditional 41.5" but the bodys on the azola/eminence would be a world easier to move to shows
Unless you have something similiar i think im going to order the book, from there im sure many more questions will come


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

lost_cause_bb said:


> Hey mark, thanks for the offer of your wood shop...the art studio at UWO has a suprisingly good wood shop but for the glueing/clamping and finishing work i may take a drive down to your place...i did some online searching and came across this.. http://www.violins.ca/books/bass_making_book.html .. it seems like a fairly complete step by step package on how to build your own double bass... With that and your plans im sure i can mod it so its closer to the Azola's dimensions...aka not giagantic...the scale length would be the traditional 41.5" but the bodys on the azola/eminence would be a world easier to move to shows
> Unless you have something similiar i think im going to order the book, from there im sure many more questions will come


I do have a book that takes you step by step through the build. I should be home in couple of weeks. It also has suggestions for making tools for bending ,spool clamps, etc. If you want to see it sooner than that I'll get Cheryl to take a look for it. Also if you want to use the shop before then let me know a day before and I'll have cheryl turn up the heat and give you a key.


----------



## lost_cause_bb (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice! borrowing that book will save me close to a hundred bucks right there. If its of no inconvenience to Cheryl it would be great if she could try and find it. I wouldn't mind picking it up to study how the basses are built and formulate a game plan over the next few weeks. It will take a few weeks to research and acquire all the materials anyways so when you get back into town i should be ready to start construction 

thanks again for all your help!


----------

